# 3 minute reminder-any thoughts on shutting it off



## LARRYINCAPECORALFLA (Dec 26, 2014)

how do i not get the 3 minute reminder? asking me if i would like to stay online, do i have to shut other apps off or something?
its driving me crazy


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

LARRYINCAPECORALFLA said:


> how do i not get the 3 minute reminder? asking me if i would like to stay online, do i have to shut other apps off or something?
> its driving me crazy


I have not seen anyone post a way around it. Its almost as if it is hard coded into the app. Yes it is annoying. I found that if I did not respond within 30 seconds then it logged you off. If Uber really wants blanket coverage why would they code their app in such a way that it leads to people being offline?


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I think I have the canceling sound so ingrained into the fear and anger section of my brain that even hearing it while using another app startles the shit out of me.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

The app's permissions say to make it dominant over other apps. There is no option to change it. I, too, hate that, because I use my phone for my other business and I could get a lot done while waiting for rides, except for that feature. It's arrogant to assume we should not be able to do anything else with our phones. (I do not want to try and handle two phones while driving, so I don't want the Uber iphone plus my phone). Annoying!


----------



## LARRYINCAPECORALFLA (Dec 26, 2014)

how could I make it dominant over other apps. that are running?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

LARRYINCAPECORALFLA said:


> how could I make it dominant over other apps. that are running?


It already is dominant, that's why it goes off line if you bring something else to the front, and notifies you within 3 minutes that it will stop if you don't keep it on the top.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Their app consists of a blue dot in the middle of the map showing your location. I guess they figure we would all get lost without their app on top. It doesn't really do anything, doesn't need to be on top, they just want you only focused on Uber. Arrogant!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> Their app consists of a blue dot in the middle of the map showing your location. I guess they figure we would all get lost without their app on top. It doesn't really do anything, doesn't need to be on top, they just want you only focused on Uber. Arrogant!


The keyword is: Arrogant. It really seems to govern how Uber manages and acts.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Like its dad Travis, the driver app wants to take over every other part of your life. Another reason why I only turn on uber app when am feeling suicidal :/


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

LARRYINCAPECORALFLA said:


> how could I make it dominant over other apps. that are running?


I see what you mean. Sometimes mine is popping up to ask me if I want to stay online but sometimes it doesn't. Usually when it is still active in the background, there is a red space on top of the screen saying you're online. But sometimes it goes away and it won't pop up to ask if you want to stay online, it just throws you offline. What helps me in this case is closing the app completely and reopening it and make sure the red is there when you open other apps on top of uber.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> It already is dominant, that's why it goes off line if you bring something else to the front, and notifies you within 3 minutes that it will stop if you don't keep it on the top.


Not exactly....it will give you the warning message after a few minutes, but it does stay online. I've actually had a ping come through and the app came to the forefront while I was doing something else on my android phone. Whatever the case it's much better than the uber iphone.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Not exactly....it will give you the warning message after a few minutes, but it does stay online. I've actually had a ping come through and the app came to the forefront while I was doing something else on my android phone. Whatever the case it's much better than the uber iphone.


No, after the warning message, it does go offline (Android). You have to keep it perpetually on top or you will get kicked out.

If a ping does come through during the brief time you can have it in the background, that will pop to the forefront, which is good. So we know they can make it happen.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

For my Android, I pull down the menu from the top of the screen, an additional bar for the App is then active with the option to click "Go Offline" or "Stay Online"....clicking this, then using the back button, brings me back to whatever I was doing without pulling the Uber App "on top".


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> No, after the warning message, it does go offline (Android). You have to keep it perpetually on top or you will get kicked out.
> 
> If a ping does come through during the brief time you can have it in the background, that will pop to the forefront, which is good. So we know they can make it happen.


Agreed. I believe you have 30 seconds to go back to the app before it logs you out.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Goober said:


> For my Android, I pull down the menu from the top of the screen, an additional bar for the App is then active with the option to click "Go Offline" or "Stay Online"....clicking this, then using the back button, brings me back to whatever I was doing without pulling the Uber App "on top".


I'm going to try to see if I can do this. If it works, that would be awesome.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> I'm going to try to see if I can do this. If it works, that would be awesome.


Yeah, you shouldn't have to open it..No idea for Apple products though. I'll try to take a screen shot when I'm working.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Goober said:


> Yeah, you shouldn't have to open it..No idea for Apple products though. I'll try to take a screen shot when I'm working.


Samsung Galaxy S5, it doesn't seem to work. When I swipe down I just get the menu for wifi/hotspot, etc., and no list of running apps. May take some study to get it to do what you are doing.
I have an option to use a split screen also, but the Uber app will not go into the list of files available for split screening


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Samsung Galaxy S5, it doesn't seem to work. When I swipe down I just get the menu for wifi/hotspot, etc., and no list of running apps. May take some study to get it to do what you are doing.
> I have an option to use a split screen also, but the Uber app will not go into the list of files available for split screening


I have an S5 as well....and mine always shows Uber Partner Running as a bar in the drop down menu "You Are Online", there is also a circular icon at the top of the screen. When the 3-minute "Would You Like to Stay Online" pops up, there is an additional bar in the drop down menu and an additional icon at the top of the screen!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Goober said:


> Yeah, you shouldn't have to open it..No idea for Apple products though. I'll try to take a screen shot when I'm working.





Goober said:


> For my Android, I pull down the menu from the top of the screen, an additional bar for the App is then active with the option to click "Go Offline" or "Stay Online"....clicking this, then using the back button, brings me back to whatever I was doing without pulling the Uber App "on top".





CityGirl said:


> I'm going to try to see if I can do this. If it works, that would be awesome.





Goober said:


> Yeah, you shouldn't have to open it..No idea for Apple products though. I'll try to take a screen shot when I'm working.


Yes, it works.
When you get the beep about the Uber app about to sign off, you can do 1 of 2 things to reset the time:
1) bring the Uber driver app to the front
2) in the drop down notification area, just click "stay online"(which resets the time without bringing the uber to forefront)

either way, YOU STILL DEAL WITH A NAG EVERY 3 MINUTES, which is pointless because if you're in another app and you get a ping, it will bring the Uber app to the front automatically and show you the ping, so you wouldnt miss the ping anyway by being on another app. Pointless to us, but probably used by uber so you cant run other competitor apps for long


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

So are you saying when you get the 3 minute "Would you like to stay online" warning you just ignore it? Or do you have to act on it?
If you have a separate tray where it's staying on top, why are you even getting the warning?

This is what I get...
(I can't take a screen shot fast enough to capture it, but right before the icon appears at the top, it does remind me "You are online")









and then if I do swipe down, I can see this:










But no matter what, when the 3 minute warning comes on, the app shuts off after a few seconds if I do not return it to the foreground, at least momentarily.

Are you saying you do not have the app shut down on you, that you are able to keep it open in a tray?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry, cross posted with @Bart McCoy 
I still have to do something, when it could easily run behind the scenes.

Is your experience different, @Goober ?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Sorry, cross posted with @Bart McCoy
> I still have to do something, when it could easily run behind the scenes.
> 
> Is your experience different, @Goober ?


I'm simply saying that no, you do not need to bring "Uber" to the foreground, you can skip this by only clicking "Stay Online" with the drop down menu, after you do this, you can return to whatever your are working on with the back button. If you pull the App open itself, rather than using the menu, you have to return to the home screen and then re-open whatever you were working on!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> So are you saying when you get the 3 minute "Would you like to stay online" warning you just ignore it? Or do you have to act on it?
> If you have a separate tray where it's staying on top, why are you even getting the warning?
> 
> This is what I get...
> ...


When it says it will go offline, you can click stay online from the menu shown in your 2nd image, you don't have to open it back up.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Goober said:


> I'm simply saying that no, you do not need to bring "Uber" to the foreground, you can skip this by only clicking "Stay Online" with the drop down menu, after you do this, you can return to whatever your are working on with the back button. If you pull the App open itself, rather than using the menu, you have to return to the home screen and then re-open whatever you were working on!


yes
and this was statement in my only 1 of 2 things can happen response
conclusion: you still are nagged to act on the uber app ever 3min or risk it closing on u


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yes
> and this was statement in my only 1 of 2 things can happen response
> conclusion: you still are nagged to act on the uber app ever 3min or risk it closing on u


exactly....i always get the impression that some people open the map back up, when they don't need to.

btw if anybody wants to play me on chess time my user name is derivative!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

That's what I've been doing. I don't want to babysit it. We are looking for a work around.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> That's what I've been doing. I don't want to babysit it. We are looking for a work around.


we are on the same page
but unless somebody hacks the uber app, there's no workaround


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Any Android Wear owners here? I have a Moto 360, and I think it's kinda neat that you can get the notification on your watch.













Sure, you still have to deal with the notification in general. But it's less intrusive than having to swipe down your notification men. I usually like to read an ebook, reddit, or watch some YouTube videos while I wait for pings, so not having to disrupt whatever I'm doing on the phone is a plus. Just a swipe and tap on my watch, then three more uninterrupted minutes of reading lol


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Any Android Wear owners here? I have a Moto 360, and I think it's kinda neat that you can get the notification on your watch.
> View attachment 3654
> View attachment 3655
> 
> Sure, you still have to deal with the notification in general. But it's less intrusive than having to swipe down your notification men. I usually like to read an ebook, reddit, or watch some YouTube videos while I wait for pings, so not having to disrupt whatever I'm doing on the phone is a plus. Just a swipe and tap on my watch, then three more uninterrupted minutes of reading lol


woah, that's so cool.


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

Check your playstore, peeps. Type in Uber lyft - or search, Driver Bar. It's an app that'll let you have Uber, Lyft and Sidecar running at the same time. ;-)


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Not exactly....it will give you the warning message after a few minutes, but it does stay online. I've actually had a ping come through and the app came to the forefront while I was doing something else on my android phone. Whatever the case it's much better than the uber iphone.


On my Android-powered Galaxy S5, the Uber app lives very happily in the background. I usually have Google Maps or Pandora in the forefront, and pings still come through perfectly fine (at least they seem to... I'll check the weekly acceptance rates, come to think of it). I only get the "Do you want to stay online" prompt maybe 3-4 times per night.

Am I doing something wrong? Should I get an iPhone so I can experience the pain of non-stacking app permissions for myself?


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

What does piss me off though, is if I go through an area with spotty coverage, and the Uber app loses the connection, it DOES NOT WARN ME. Lyft sends me a text saying "lost connection with Lyft", but Uber quietly sits in Offline mode until I realize it.

It's almost as if Uber DOESN'T want me to be online most of the time... weird.


----------



## xxThexxTerminator (May 7, 2015)

At uber we warn no one of anything.


----------

